# Saltwater Baitcaster



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I have alway been a spinning reel kind of guy, but was thinking about trying out a baitcaster to have another tool in the arsenal. I would be using it mostly for redfishing around heavy structure. I would like to get one that would be good for holding 20 to 40 # braid. I have no idea what the best reel is for the money. I would love to find a good one for around 100$, but don't even know if that is possible. Any tips?


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

I purchased one from Bass Pro Shop it was the ocean master 4000. In fact I liked it so well I purchasedtwo more. I've used them on every thing from inshore fishing to snapper fishing. I have 20 pound mono on 2 of them and 40 pound mono (to Big )on one (snapper) They have them on sell at times for 79.99 but the regular price is 99.99 I think. I sure like mine and no problem with any of them.

Good Luck Paul


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

I have always been a Shimano spinning reel guy as well, but I love my new low profile Quantum baitcaster..... I spooled it up with 20 lb. spiderwire ultracast braid and you won't believe how far you can throw a skitterwalk or a redfish magic spinnerbait with it.. awesome reels....smooth drags.. tested on some big sheepshead this spring...no problems.

BTW... the Cardiff series from Shimano are very nice as well, and I have one on a nice rod I am willing to sell if you are interested.. just not a low profile..100 bucks for the combo/reel and rod.

I need to clear out some rods..so I can buy some more.........


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Flueger's 2008saltwater baitcaster called the contender is a highly recommended reel. Penn makes two saltwater baitcasters the Sargus and the persuit. Ive tested them out and both are very nice saltwater reels. Andas capt. Bob said you cant go wrong with the quantum baitcaster. 

Hey Bob, you convinced me! Im getting a couple Quantum Cabos.

Brant Peacher
Tackle Repe


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

We have the shimano curado 200dhsv, quantum tour pt burner and the abu garcia revo stx hs. Honestly they are all around $200 before manufactuers rebates and I choose to fish with the revos loaded with 30lb braid. But thats just my opinion They make cheaper revos and quantums

Chad


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Shimano Calcutta for sure they are great reels a little pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Calcutta all the way.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the tips. At least I have a place to start now.

Eric, thats a brave proposition, but if our paths cross in the near future maybe I could take you up on it. Just bring the one you want me to respool because by the end of the day I will probably have to cut it all off from all birdnests I get into.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

any testimonies about how these reels hold up to the salt water? After looking at most of them, seem like they are more designed for fresh water use.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had my Calcutta 400 for 12 years, used only in salt water and it is in fine shape. I caught a 38# king fly lining last summer with 15# Ande Back Country so I would say that the reel is doing just fine.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flatspro (5/30/2008)*We have the shimano curado 200dhsv, quantum tour pt burner and the abu garcia revo stx hs. Honestly they are all around $200 before manufactuers rebates and I choose to fish with the revos loaded with 30lb braid. But thats just my opinion They make cheaper revos and quantums
> 
> Chad


I have used a lot of "bait cast" reels over the years and my all time favorite is the Shimano Bantam Curado 200. It's a little bit more than you were looking to spend but in my opinion worth every cent. I recently upgraded to the newer model 200 and was so impressed with it's performance I bought two more AND a 300 for some heavy duty inshore (Bull Red's) action.... Good luck with whatever you choose......... T


----------



## DukeDevil91 (Oct 18, 2007)

Quantum Accurist is my choice. Very low profile and one of the best handling reels around.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I too have used a shimano calcutta for so many years I don't remember and still works like new.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a Shimano Calcutta 200 and it is super smooth, but a buddy of mine has one of the new Quantum Cabo 30 series, and it is very smooth also, for around $130


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Way back in 1995 and 96 I bought two calcuttas, 150 and 250, and two currados. I still use them all the time and have never bought a single part for any of them. I only use the currados in freshwater, but use the calcuttas in salt all the time. I use the 150 for pompano and the 250 for trout and reds. 7ft rod with the 250 and 6'6" for the 150. turn the brakes off while using the 150 and you can out cast any spinning rod guy you meet with a pompano jig.


----------

